# First Turkey



## fishdealer04

Little late posting this but I took my first turkey last week. I always hear turkey when I am deer hunting and see tracks and catch them on trail camera. Most of the time when I do see them they are out of range- yet every year I buy a turkey tag just in case.

I was hunting a small property by my house when I heard a lot of clucking and gobbling and a lot of commotion coming towards me. Had to be close to 30 turkey all walking around and feeding. I had 2 toms come in within 30 yards of me with one of them coming in to 20 yards where I shot him. He went maybe 5 ft before laying still. This is my first turkey and was as exciting having him come in as any deer I have seen. 

Nothing like harvesting your own turkey for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Flathead76

Nice bird. Congrats


----------



## phishyone1

Way to go, nice bird..............


----------



## Salmonid

Nice Brian, so how does a wild turkey taste compared to a commercially raised one?? Curious...

Salmonid


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Salmonid said:


> Nice Brian, so how does a wild turkey taste compared to a commercially raised one?? Curious...
> 
> 
> 
> Salmonid



Exactly the same flavor, a little tougher and dryer imo.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishdealer04

I cut the breast into strips and battered and fried it and it was great. Definitely a little tougher but I thought it had a better taste than the other turkey we made.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

fishdealer04 said:


> I cut the breast into strips and battered and fried it and it was great. Definitely a little tougher but I thought it had a better taste than the other turkey we made.



Always tastes better when you work for it


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## meats52

I shot 2 turkeys this spring and my wife cooked 1 for Thanksgiving last month. I like the taste a lot better than store bought turkey. Some people think I'm crazy for spending $48 for 2 turkey tags when you can buy them in the store for cheaper, but they have never hunted them. There's nothing like hearing them gobble and then working your call and getting them to come to you.


----------



## Bowhunter57

fishdealer04,
Congratulations, on a fine turkey! 

What type of weapon were you using? I've shot them with a compound bow and a shotgun.

Salmonid,
I baked mine for 2 hours at 350, after skinning it and wrapping it in foil with BBQ sauce and butter. Tender and tasty!

Bowhunter57


----------



## joekacz

Great recipe for wild turkey: First de-bone all of the meat you can and chill overnight.Second fine grind the meat only once.Third mix the meat by hand to combine the dark and white meat.Divide the batch into two,freezing one and using one.Now get one egg,one half cup of diced onion a cup of Italian breadcrumbs and salt and pepper.Mix all this by hand.If mix seems to dry add a little milk or if to wet add more crumbs.Form into patties hamburger size and then coat lightly w/crumbs again.Fry in oil until golden brown,it wont take long.You won"t be disappointed.You can also form into ping pong size balls and deep fry for finger food w/dipping sauce.Only bad thing is my wife likes them now(LOL).


----------



## Kenlow1

Joe, think I will try that recipe on my turkey breast in freezer. Thanks for sharing. Hope you had a nice X-mas


----------



## fishdealer04

Bowhunter57 said:


> fishdealer04,
> Congratulations, on a fine turkey!
> 
> What type of weapon were you using? I've shot them with a compound bow and a shotgun.
> 
> Salmonid,
> I baked mine for 2 hours at 350, after skinning it and wrapping it in foil with BBQ sauce and butter. Tender and tasty!
> 
> Bowhunter57


Got it with a compound bow.


----------

